# Louise Young brush



## esperanza0905 (Dec 14, 2009)

hi gals,
I was fascinated with LY 34 brush while watching vids on youtube.
so I bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's very expensive brush but after one week I don't regret at all!! it's different technique applying foundation than with mac 187. but I'm used now. it's so so dense brush,also so solid and amazingly soft! I prefer it better than 190 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (don't kill me)
Normally, my face is sensitive and reactive but don't have any face reaction on this brush. I recommend it to everyone. spare some money, you won't regret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here are my pics (clickable):




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



enjoy watching /applying


----------

